# Beagles



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

Does anyone hunt rabbits or hare in any area behind beagles? What area and what kinda luck do you have?


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 28, 2006)

i have a pack of beagles and i can say that it i one of the most rewarding things to have a pack you have culled for years to finally run the pants off a cotton tail. I hunt in rockingham county north carolina and there are not the numbers of some regions east of me but if you get in there and bust the thick brush you can jump a few then its up to the dogs


----------



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah i have just one, basically because i don't have room for a couple and i am going to college, but he is my best bud they are the best breeds out there. i take him out chasin rabbits every once in awhile, i even got him on some pheasant hunts this year, he does really well along side my brother phenomenal gordon setter, its almost like a pointer flusher combo. do you think it works OK to hunt beagles in singles, i mean i know that a pack is best, but you never hear of them hunting alone, why is that?


----------

